

The story of Freddie Kreuger, the brave three-legged cat. - codercowboy
http://www.codercowboy.com/2012/10/11/the-story-of-freddie-kreuger-the-brave-three-legged-cat/

======
mikecane
Beautiful story. As a cat person of many decades, yes, it is possible to de-
feral a cat.

